
Open source expert takes on the hardest job at Microsoft - davidw
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/030111-microsoft-rabellino.html
======
p0ppe
Gentoo founder Daniel Robins lasted at Microsoft for eight months. He too
sounded upbeat when he started.

Robins' role seems to have been fairly similar to Gianugo's; help Microsoft
understand Open Source and community-based projects.

------
phlux
Sounds like an Onion article.

~~~
davidw
Gianugo is a very bright, hard-working guy, with one successful company to his
name as founder. I hope they make good use of his talents there, and listen to
him.

~~~
bediger
Two words: Daniel Robbins (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Robbins#Microsoft> )

~~~
davidw
Well, let's hope they learned something. I think Gianugo probably is more
experienced in terms of 'high level business' stuff too, having run his
company for several years.

